# Vibration @ 60 to 70 MPH



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey folks, hope all is well with everyone!

I have a 2003 allroad 2.7T Quattro with just over 60K miles on it, my tires are 255/50R Nitto directional treads that have about 14K miles on them, they have been rotated & balanced twice, most recently two weeks ago.

I am experiencing a bit of vibration on the steering wheel mainly between 65 to 70MPH, and I recall seeing a thread many moons ago about this very issue but could not locate it (I tried the 'search feature', but to no avail), and in said thread I remember someone mentioning that they had the same type of issue, that there was something on the allroad suspension that had a history of getting a bit shaky after 50K miles, he had it replaced and was good-to-go after the replacement.
Anyone have an idea of what the problem is I am experiencing?

Thanks in advance for any feedback.
*OsRf*


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Vibration @ 60 to 70 MPH (osrf)*

what kind of wheels do you have? i have vibration but its due to aftermarket wheels and me needing centering rings/hub adapters or whatever.
my stock wheels yielded no vibrations and i have about 57k


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

My rims are standard...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (osrf)*

well without being able to look at your car, vibration can be caused by many things, including but not limited to:
* wheels need to be re-balanced
* tires need replacement
* alignment
* bent rim
* wheel bearing
* hub rings worn/missing
* loose lug nuts
and others.... i'm no mechanic, but i've personally had all those things go wrong with previous cars i've owned that caused vibration. is your car still under warranty? might be a good idea to take it to a tire store (where did you buy your tires?) and have them throw the wheels in question on their balancer. If they get no issues, then you eliminate a lot of possible causes & can narrow it down further. 
Cost-wise, you'd _want_ it to be something on the wheel or tire itself... would be cheaper than if it was on the hub or rest of car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hope that helps


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

axles....it's an allroad thing


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

That is an odd size tire, but whatever. I know nothing about Nitto or anyone else who runs them on an allroad. I'd say at 14k they may be on their last leg and could be the problem.
Your next move should be a road force balance.
If that has been done, I would go with "diive4sho"
I keep thinking 80k should be good before axles come into play,
but I do not know your driving habits and that tire size could have also caused a premature failure issue.
Many have used these with a high rate of success
http://www.raxles.com/
It is an easy DIY.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurocars)*

My allroad is running raxles....I love them...call marty and get some


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

tie rod ends maybe


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Flexia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flexia* »_tie rod ends maybe


x2
check these for sure, they are very common to freeze up.


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_well without being able to look at your car, vibration can be caused by many things, including but not limited to:
* wheels need to be re-balanced
* tires need replacement
* alignment
* bent rim
* wheel bearing
* hub rings worn/missing
* loose lug nuts
and others.... i'm no mechanic, but i've personally had all those things go wrong with previous cars i've owned that caused vibration. is your car still under warranty? might be a good idea to take it to a tire store (where did you buy your tires?) and have them throw the wheels in question on their balancer. If they get no issues, then you eliminate a lot of possible causes & can narrow it down further. 
Cost-wise, you'd _want_ it to be something on the wheel or tire itself... would be cheaper than if it was on the hub or rest of car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hope that helps

I purchase my tires from the 'Tire Man', and they have a policy of free rotating and balancing which I have taken advantage of, and if there are any tire-related issues, they do not hesitate to inform (I'm very appreciative of said policy), so I do not believe it to be the tires nor the rims.
I'm not a hard driver, so tire wear for me is usually not an issue @ 14K, and if you physically view my current set, they definitely display that they are in good shape (although I understand that appearances can be deceiving).
On my next oil change I will get an alignment check and/or service (although I am not experiencing any 'pull' to one side or the other), and if the problem persist, I will explore some of the other suggestion made by the others in this thread (next will be the bearings, although the 'tie rod' one sounds familiar; it may be what was referred to in that thread I was referring to in the thread start above).
Thanks for the feedback folks, much appreciated!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

People at the tire places don't always check for loose stuff. So I would have it looking at from a mechanic when your getting your oil changed. Hopefully its nothing major and you will figure it out soon.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osrf* »_
I purchase my tires from the 'Tire Man', and they have a policy of free rotating and balancing 



Again are they using a Road Force Balance machine?


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_"Again are they using a Road Force Balance machine?"


Just called and found out that they do not include that in the free balancing included with the free rotation, to get that service done would cost somewhere between $15 to $20 per/tire.








Thanks for the heads-up, I will have to get that service performed! (you da man!)


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*

Didn't have time earlier to add this locator for the Hunter machine.
http://www.gsp9700.com/pub/search/findgsp9700.cfm
I would seriously check into the tie-rod ends also, they are a common freeze point.


_Modified by eurocars at 5:35 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (eurocars)*

Thanks bro, the locater displayed that they have this service at the place I go to mentioned above.


----------

